
Dart 2.6 with dart2native: Compile Dart to self-contained, native executables - Amicius
https://medium.com/dartlang/dart2native-a76c815e6baf
======
mikece
If Google were working on their own operating system, say, one that could
replace Android and/or ChromeOS, then dart2native would be a very handy tool
to have...

What is the status of Fuchsia, anyway?

